# D5100: HDR keeps being disabled



## Solarflare (May 25, 2012)

Well, as you might already know, the D5100 has a builtin HDR which doesnt work so bad.

And I already know that for some reason, I cant use RAW with the HDR; I have to switch to JPEG for using it.

Yet even when I do that, the button still seems to be disabled all the time. What is the other condition that must be met to be able to use HDR ?!?


----------



## NE-KID (May 25, 2012)

Only way your going to be able to use the HDR function on the D5100 camera is keep turning it on when your wanting to use it that is the only way.


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2012)

Page 77 of your D5100 user's manual says that "HDR turns off automatically after the photograph is taken,...."

Also, a true HDR cannot be made from only 2 exposures.

Raw files are much larger megabyte wise than JPEG files are. About 80% of the color information the image sensor records has to be discarded to make a JPEG, because JPEG is an 8-bit depth file type.


----------



## Solarflare (May 25, 2012)

I know that I have to keep reenabling it.

The problem is that the option is still grayed out, even after I selected JPEG as file format.

What other condition must be met to use it ?


----------



## matthewo (May 25, 2012)

IMO its better to use 3 shot 2 ev bracketing so you can post process the image how you like later. With my d7000 i have handheld 3 shot hdrs using bracketing but i have to make sure the middle exposure is at like 1600/1 second


----------



## Markw (May 25, 2012)

Are you shooting in Manual?  If I remember correctly from the ONE time I used it with my D800, you can't shoot in manual when you are making an HDR.  The camera must be able to meter on its own.  

Mark


----------



## Solarflare (May 30, 2012)

@markw: Ok, thanks, will check later if thats the problem. 

@mattewo: Thanks. I know you can do it by hand, too, and then it even works with every camera.


----------



## dande (Mar 7, 2013)

Solarflare said:


> I know that I have to keep reenabling it.
> 
> The problem is that the option is still grayed out, even after I selected JPEG as file format.
> 
> What other condition must be met to use it ?



You have to turn OFF multiiple exposures to use HDR


----------



## chirantha7777 (Mar 7, 2013)

Go to custom settings menu -> F1 setting under "Controls" set the mode the HDR!

So when ever you want HDR just press the button....  Enjoy the camera! I hate the 1/200 sync limit


----------



## KmH (Mar 7, 2013)

In the days of film - 1/60 was usually the flash x-sync speed.

Want a project? Find out *why* it used to be 1/60 and is now 1/200.


----------

